# Google- Sweet Success for IBS! With Irritable Bowel Syndrome, Have Your ... - Emediawire (press release)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">Sweet Success for IBS! With *Irritable Bowel Syndrome*, Have Your *...*Emediawire (press release), WACould decadent desserts actually help *Irritable Bowel Syndrome* symptoms? Best-selling IBS cookbook author Heather Van Vorous has surprising answers! Seattle, WA (PRWEB) April 14, 2009 -- While people with *Irritable Bowel Syndrome* have to adjust their *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

